# Breeding locusts



## Lewb (Oct 27, 2006)

I've given it a go.. have approx 10 adult locusts in a 2 foot tank, a 80 watt halogen flood bulb heating the tank keeping it at about 80-90. They have fresh greens, the same I feed to the BDs, and have egg cartons to hide under and climb on. The sand is fairly moist but ventilation is still good, I have 2 ventilation grills in either side and a mesh lid. My question(s) are: how do I know when they have laid eggs, do I remove the eggs or keep them with the adults? how do i remove them without causing damage if so.

thanks for any replies


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry no answers to your questions, do they have anything they can hang from, locusts need to be able to hang upside down to shed properly or they can die while shedding, a egg tray on its edge is good, its what i use, if you can position it at a 45 degree angle to the floor they can hang from that.
Thought i'd mention it as not many care sheets i've seen mention it


----------



## Lewb (Oct 27, 2006)

markhill said:


> sorry no answers to your questions, do they have anything they can hang from, locusts need to be able to hang upside down to shed properly or they can die while shedding, a egg tray on its edge is good, its what i use, if you can position it at a 45 degree angle to the floor they can hang from that.
> Thought i'd mention it as not many care sheets i've seen mention it


Yeh i've got a few egg cartons positioned like that so they can shed


----------



## Callan (Feb 16, 2007)

I bought some locust yesterday to keep as pets and to study. I have about 12 in a cage big enogh for all of them no light or egg tray yet and I have a few questions.

1. How long do they live for.

and

2. How big are the babies because my Mum is terrified that they will be able to fit through the holes on the roof.

Thanks.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

ive got mine in a glass viv with a mess top
i have a uv light cause they need light which gets turnt off when its dark out
i also have a heat bulb on 24/7
i have egg cartoons in piles 
i use tubs filled with compost and also have a tub full of food for them
i spray the tubs many times through out the day to keep moist
you just keep the tubs in and dont remove
i have hatched locus and crixs in the same viv
it takes ages to get it all going i started just after xmas
i have found that my locus and crixs have lasted a good few months
after the adult locus lay eggs they died so dont forget to start to feed some to your lizards


----------

